# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  dbol real or fake plz help

## roidboyjnr

sup guys,

i think my buddy got done over with these dbols as ive never seen a capsule style before.

any one please help out if real , seen or tried before ?

cheers in advance.

so sorry bro i didnt even think on that one  :Tear:

----------


## wmaousley

edit out the lab name my friend.

----------


## Stay Solid

I've never seen these particular dbol from this ugl but just to let you know there's plenty of ugl's that use capsule form for orals. I've seen some great capsule products and my brother is running some right now. To be honest it's way more costly to press out good tabs so they go with the capsule form and typically the caps are dosed way higher too. So the only way to really tell if their legit is to run em my friend. You should know by week 2-3 if theyre bomb or not.

----------

